# Is there such a thing as a "Auto DVD Player" ?



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an old Ford F150 with a factory AM/FM stereo. I've seen the Cd-Players in the auto section at Wal-Mart. Because of my job, I do a of driving and would like to buy a "player", but if I am going to spend the money, I'd like to by one that will play MP3's on DVD's, such as my "Learn to Speak Spanish" MP3's.

Is there such a thing, or is it still too "cutting edge".

Any help appreciated, to include key text for Google searches. Specific models also, particularly if you can recommend or endorse one.

Thanks in advance,

Meztiso


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

You can buy a HU that will play a dvd. They have a pop out screen. Most likely they will play dvd mp3 files, but I don't know for sure. Browse around Crutchfield's site and see what the descriptions say. Or, you could get a HU that plays cd mp3 files and rip the files to them.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

What you want is ready and available, BUT the cost may make you think, just depends what is available to your stores, in the UK you can get complete entertainment packages that play DVD films and playstation games etc with TV screens, but if you just want a stereo that can play mp3's on a DVD then there aren't quite so many options available, but they are around and obviously a lot cheaper than the entertainment packages that would also do what your after, also there is another option you may not of considered yet, if you have an mp3 player already, you can get stereos with inputs to receive these players (most commonly the ipod) so it plays through the car stereo, but to show a stereo capable of what you need I found this on a UK site after a short search, but there are other models\brands as well, so what you want is very possible.

http://www.solware.co.uk/dvd/dvd-mp3.shtml


----------



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks after posting this I decided to do my own research. In case anyone is interested, I found several. Not a LOT, these all look kinda "experimental", like their not really "hot" now.

But I did find a couple in the $100.00 range, so now the issue is quality. I have yet to find a single review for any "car dvd player". Another good search term is "in-dash", especially when browsing large electronic companies.

Oh yea, the link:

http://www.bizrate.com/cardvdplayers/products__keyword--dash%20dvd%20player.html


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Stay away from brands like Boss, Legacy, Dual, Pyle, Power Acoustic, etc. The best and most reliable aftermarket head units are the ones you've heard of, like Pioneer, JVC, Kenwood, Alpine, Eclipse, Nakamichi, Blaupunkt, etc.


----------



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

*My Thoughts Also*

I am not an audiophile, but just by looking at the ads, specs & pictures I got the impression that these units were not very good. First, there are NO reviews for any of these types of products. Not customer reviews, I couldn't even find magazine reviews.

Plus the price variation was pretty wild. Some are listed in the $300 range, while others in the $100 range.

At least now I know it exists, and I have a few keywords for searching.

One thing I don't understand is the TV tuner part. Why would you want a TV tuner on your in-dash Radio reciever/MP3 Player ?

Pretty sure I don't need that.

Any recommendations on a specific unit would be appreciated,

Meztiso


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I've had good luck with Pioneer Premiere. Premier is their upscale unit. If I were going to buy a new HU pretty soon, I'd take a look at Eclipse.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Here's one: CLICKY 



> JVC's KD-AVX1 plays your DVDs, standard CDs, MP3s, and WMAs. But here's the best part: Giga MP3 technology lets you load up to 100 hours of your favorite MP3s or WMAs on a single recordable DVD, and the KD-AVX1 will play them.




and JVC is a quality brand.


----------



## Meztiso (Jul 25, 2006)

*Too Expensive !!!*

Thanks Yustr, but L 230 (I can't do the "pound" thing) is over $500 US, isn't it ?

My max is $150.00, and my target is less than $100. I've seen some in the "reasonable" price range, but thus far they are no-name or weak-name brands.

It's really odd how wild the price differences are. This must be a new thing. Maybe the in-dash DVD player is a trend/fad that hasn't happened yet ? Maybe Christmas will see it explode ?

I wonder this because I had a friend that made a killing on-line buy purchasing Playstation "futures" (buying Playstations that haven't been manufactured yet in advance of production so that the company can get some operating capitol).

He bought maybe a couple of thousand of them in July, and sold them (on-line) in November when the stores were having difficulty getting them for sale for Christmas. Bought them real low, and sold them real high. Never recieved the equipment, it was all done electronically. He made like $50,000.

Wish I could find an opportunity like that...


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

The automobile DVD player has been around a few years. I haven't noticed a price drop on them, like there has been on the car mp3 players. Search for onlinecarstereo and see what kind of prices they have. Also look for ikesound.


----------



## dressed2thrill (Oct 15, 2006)

If your planning on getting a dvd player for the car, I wouldnt recommend anything under $500 on sale, it wont be worth it. Remember you can always extract your audio from your dvd's and burn them onto disks or mp3 format.


----------

